# Bbd



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

This was my first year deer hunting and my first deer ever and boy was he a dandy. Second times the charm hunting my land this year. I had to run home to get a camera bc my phone died on me out there so I will post pictures later. He's the nice mature 10 I posted videos of a few weeks ago.

We're in butler county btw


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

That is great !


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Heres a pic from last night. I'll upload more later on.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats on the nice buck


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Heck of a first deer. Congrats


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes It is!!!!!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on a great 1st. deer!


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats on a great buck & those G3's are impressive !!


----------



## Gobi Muncher (May 27, 2004)

Great Buck, bet your heart is still thumpin!!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

still in shock that I was fortunate enough to harvest such a great animal.. Here's the story,

I got out to the stand late, around 5:30, made the 10 minute hike in on my land and get settled in and realize I left my release in the car. I have shot without it but I thought it'd be best to get what I am most accurate with rather than end up making a bad shot. Wind was mostly in my face but shifted blowing on the left side of my face. An hour went by with only seeing a few rabbits and a big red squirrel making all kinds of noise at me that I considered shooting to make it be quiet but I let him go on his way. I decided I would try some soft social grunts at this point because I wasn't hearing or seeing anything. Sunset was officially around 6:50 and I only had 25 minutes of shooting light left when out of the corner of my eye I thought I saw something move. Without turning my head I looked but thought it was only sticks in the light breeze. Looked back forward then saw it again and realized it was a big rack! At this point I thought the deer would hear my heart beating and take off haha He took a few steps out of the path I made off to my right where the wind was blowing and stopped to look at me. This proceeded for the next 10 minutes as he slowly made his way out glancing at my best impression of a statue. He went behind some thick cover and I couldn't see him at all so I figured it was time to grab my bow and get ready. I decided I better try to find his head first and sure as sh#t he was staring right at me through the brush. He finally came out and was walking away as I stood up got my bow and drew back. As I was hoping he would he followed the path I had made and came in from 25 yards to 17 broad side. Right when I was ready to take my shot he took one more step with a cover branch blocking my shot. I leaned with my back against this brach over it to make a shot. As soon as I leaned the stand decided to let out the most awful creak.. He posted up and stared directly at me for over 2 minutes as I tried with all my strength to hold back my draw (I shoot my dads old bear at 70lbs with only 50% let off). I closed my eyes and prayed he was still there when I opened them as I began to shake. Opened my eyes and his head was back down. Gave him the Meh and smoked him. He made it maybe 30 yards out through a bunch of brush out into an open field and dropped.























Also came that morning when I decided to sleep in


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Great story, congrats!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SWEET!!!!
Great deer, dude! Now you're spoiled....


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is definitely an awesome buck! Congratulations.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Got G3? Lol

Congrats man, love the racks where the 3's tower over the 2's


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome story and a great buck.Love the footage of him too. I once shot a very nice 8pt to find out I had a trail cam pick of the same buck ... the same morning... about 1/2 mi away from where I shot him.


----------



## Fishn_Fatboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Very nice buck!!


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks guys, it feels great that all the time and effort put in to managing my land over the last year has paid off with a little bit of calculated luck. Like I said I'm just getting into this so I'm just as excited about seeing these deer develop on my land as I am about taking my first. Can't wait to get that feeling again or experience it with a friend who harvests one from my land.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

That is a heck of a way to start off. It could be a while before that happens again!


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice deer man, and awesome story. Holding at full draw that long in that situation feels like an eternity! Great job holding your cool and still making a solid shot.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Got the mount back from my deer a few weeks back and thought I'd post it.

Scored him at 145 1/2 and 150 1/8 gross. Better than I thought he'd score, he definitely got a little smaller from the time I shot him back in October I feel like. I'm happy with it, although he looks lonely.





























Decided to make a state plaque for it


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking deer.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Boy that was a wide body in that video. Great job.


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

Great looking mount on him too! Congrats. I love the long G-3s on your buck.


----------

